

When GitHub is down, BitTorrent Sync saves the day - iffycan
http://iffycan.blogspot.com/2013/09/when-github-is-down-bittorrent-sync.html

======
throwaway_yy2Di
Closed source.

[http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/07/17/1832213/bittorre...](http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/07/17/1832213/bittorrent-
sync-beta-released)

